# سؤال عن الثالوث



## ayoub boulhaz (18 أغسطس 2012)

سلام و نعمة عليكم...
انا معتنق جديد للديانة المسيحية بعد ان كرهت الاسلام و المسلمين..
لكن هناك شيء لم افهمه جيدا بعد ... الثالوث الأقدس!!
هل من مفسر!!


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أغسطس 2012)

*قبولك للمسيح خطوة جيدة لكن اتمنى انك تتعمق اكتر فى معرفتك ليه علشان تقبله كما هو 

الله الثالوث بكل بساطة هو ان الاله القدير اله كائن من ذاته ولد الكلمة الذى به كان كل شئ ومنبثقا منه روحه القدوس الروح الازلى السرمدى المحيى 

الاب وكلمته وروحه فى وحدانية تامة وحدانية الجوهر بلا اى تعددية 
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أغسطس 2012)

*الثالوث الاقـــــــــدس المسيحى*

شئ جديد لم تفهمه ؟؟!!
فكيف تعتبر نفسك إعتنقت المسيحية ... يا محترم؟؟؟؟!!!
ومن قال لك أن من شروط إعتناقك للمسيحية  أن تكره الاسلام والمسلميين.
إبحث فى المنتدى عن :::  "الثالوث الاقدس"وكافة ما يتعلق بهذا الامر 
>(إن  صدقت  فانت صادق لنفسك
وإن إستهزاءت فأنت وحدك تتحمل))  
===============================
الثالوث الاقدس   هو الله الواحد الوحيد الذى لا شريك له الذى لم يلد ولم يولد (( بيولوجيا ولا تناسلياً)) والذى لم ولن ولا يكون له كفؤءاً أحد وليس كمثله شئ ولا أحد.....الله الواحد الوحيد  .... الذى لا نشرك به شيئاً ولا أحداً ... فهو  إله واحد.
كائن بذاته  حى بروحه ناطقٌ بمنـــطقه
* لامفر من التبسيط والقياس مع الفوارق*  الله الاب كالشمس - كاللهب   من لحظه وجوده -وهو طبعا الموجود أزلياً قبل الازال  وقبل الازمان ... بمقتضي التلقائية والطبيعه (نتج عنه\ ولد) مع التحفظ على قصور اللغة والالفاظ.... الله الابن الذى هو مساوٍ له فى الذات والقدر والقدرة والأزلية ومن  ذات جوهره وعنصره وطبعه وطبيعته-وهنا نمثله كتوهج الشمس وآشعتها المنيرة ..أو  تألق اللهب وضؤءه الوهاج... فهو[ بهاء   مجده .. ورســم  جوهره ]....  *فليست  بنوة الابن  لــلآب  تناسلا بيولوجياً *.. فلم يأتى وقت كان فيه الاب ليس آباً ولا  الابن ليس إبنا ...
>ولم  يكن الآب موجوداً وحده بغير إبن  فأوجد الابن  بعده.. والابن فى الثالوث الالهى لم يولد تاليا فى أى  برهه من الزمن أو حتى خارج الزمن - فلا تبعية بل *كينونة  آنية مساوية * 
>وهو  ليس  أقــــــــــل من الاب أو من دونه-  *بحسب طبيعته الالوهيه. *.
والروح القدس هذا هو روح الله نفسه.... حرارة الشمس الحارقة - لسعة اللهب نفسه..


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 أغسطس 2012)

الف مبروك لك الخلاص وعى مهلكم على الرجل لسه مش عارف حاجة ويجب علينا ان نعرفة


----------



## ayoub boulhaz (18 أغسطس 2012)

انا حاولت ان افهم.. لكن اجد ان الامر متناقض//


----------



## الياس السرياني (18 أغسطس 2012)

ayoub boulhaz قال:


> انا حاولت ان افهم.. لكن اجد ان الامر متناقض//



وما هو هذا الامر المتناقض اخي الفاضل؟!


----------



## amgd beshara (18 أغسطس 2012)

حبيبي مبروك عليك الخلاص
بس مش عارف لية شامم ريحة خدعة


----------



## dawquinas (18 أغسطس 2012)

بالراحة عليه يا جماعة...

انا شخصياً مصدقه لاني كرهت الاديان كلها في وقت ما بسبب الإسلام رغم اني لست مسلم اصلاً!


----------



## amgd beshara (18 أغسطس 2012)

دة موضوع لمراجع مبسطة عن الثالوث المقدس ممكن يفيدك
* الله الحقيقي من يكون ؟*

و دة شرح مبسط جدا جدا ورائع للثالوث مع د / لويس عبد الله
[YOUTUBE]?v=iUj2uoU3Sns&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


و دي حلقة عن وحدانية الله 

[YOUTUBE]?v=Tyo4tGJG2t8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


اتمني ترجعلهم الاول و تكتب ملاحظاتك في ورقة و ترجع تسأل في حاجة 

ربنا معاك و يديك نعمة


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أغسطس 2012)

هل  من تناقض ان اكون انا نفسي  حيا  بروحى  ناطقا  من منطلق  عقلى
+لما أدخل    هذه الغرفة  هل وجودى   الذى دخل   أم   روحى المعنوية  أم   ذهنى  أم كيانى ام ادراكى ام كل ماسبق  فى كيان واحد ؟؟؟!!


----------



## dawquinas (18 أغسطس 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> هل  من تناقض ان اكون انا نفسي  حيا  بروحى  ناطقا  من منطلق  عقلى
> +لما أدخل    هذه الغرفة  هل وجودى   الذى دخل   أم   روحى المعنوية  أم   ذهنى  أم كيانى ام ادراكى ام كل ماسبق  فى كيان واحد ؟؟؟!!



(وكأنه تقييم)


----------



## ayoub boulhaz (19 أغسطس 2012)

غير مقنع


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 أغسطس 2012)

> غير مقنع


 
لماذا غير مقتنع ؟؟؟  أتسآءل مستفهما عن السبب ... مع الاحتفاظ بكامل  حرية إرادتك 

بأى  جزئية غير مقتنع؟؟!!  -ولماذا؟؟!!
هل راجعت ما تم تقديمه لك من  مواد  فكريه -مرئيات ومقرؤءات؟؟؟!!
+ هل  *غير قادر على الاقتناع *أم  *غير  راغب* فى الاقتناع


----------



## أَمَة (19 أغسطس 2012)

ayoub boulhaz قال:


> سلام و نعمة عليكم...
> انا معتنق جديد للديانة المسيحية بعد ان كرهت الاسلام و المسلمين..
> لكن هناك شيء لم افهمه جيدا بعد ... الثالوث الأقدس!!
> هل من مفسر!!


 
سيد *ايوب*

أنت تسأل وعلينا واجب الرد، ولكننا لا نلزمك بقبوله أو الإقتناع به لأنك حر في إراتك.

ولكن هذه الحرية لها تبعات يتحملها الإنسان وحده لكي لأن الله عادل. لذلك لا تتسرع بالرد لأنك لم تفهم كما تسرعت بإدعائك أنك معتنق جديد للديانة المسيحية.

سبق وأخطأت في فهمك للمسيحية وظننت انها دينا بديلا للإسلام للذين "_يكرهون الإسلام والمسلمين_" على حسب تعبيرك.

المسيحية هي المسيح = كلمة الله الذي تجسد من أجل خلاص البشر ورجوعهم الى أحضان الآب السماوي بعد أن طرد الرب الإله الإنسان (بشخص آدم وحواء) من جنة عدن و كانت عاقبة الطرد الموت إذ لا حياة للإنسان وهو بعيد عن الرب.

لذلك تجسد كلمة الله ليصير *الإنسان الجديد الذي بدون خظية* لكي يخلص الإنسان من الموت ويعيده الى أحضان الآب السماوي، لأن الإنسان، بإرادته أو بمشيئته، عاجز وغير قادر أن يغلب الموت ويعود الى الحياة السعيدة و الأبدية مع الله.

إقرأ *هنا * و *هنا* و *هنا* للمزيد عن كيف خلق الله الإنسان وكيف أخطأ وتم طرده وكان الموت نتيجة الخطية؟

نحن في خدمتك للردود على أسئلتك، معتبرين أن دخولك الى المنتدى وطرح السؤال لم يكن صدفة بل تدبير من الرب الذي يحبك ويريدك أن تعرفه فتخلص ويكون لك شركة معه في الحياة الأبدية.

الرب يكون معك.


----------



## popenun (20 أغسطس 2012)

*# .................... #*

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *

*( إسلوب مُخاطبة سيئ )*

زويمر لخّص الموضوع فى معادلة : الطعن فى الإسلام + الإلحاد = نصرانية .


----------



## fredyyy (20 أغسطس 2012)

popenun;3263773[/COLOR قال:
			
		

> .... + الإلحاد = نصرانية .




*المسيحية ليست النصرانية كما تسميها *

*المسيحية ... ليست ديانة من ديانات العالم *

*بل هي حياة مع الله بعيدًا عن نجاسات الديانات *

*في المسيحية تنعم بالغفران الإلهي الأكيد *

*تتمتع بالسلام مع الله ... كارهًا للخطية *

*في المسيحية تعيـش حيـاة القداسة *

*ُتحَب من الله وتعـرف كيف ُتحِب *

*في المسيحية الله يسكن القلب *

.


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (20 أغسطس 2012)

ayoub boulhaz قال:


> غير مقنع



شوف اخويا الحبيب واضح انك بش مركز شويه ومحتاج ان تهدا شويه فلاتتسرع فى الحكم على اى شى فليس معنى كرهك للاسلام انك اصبحت مسيحى وبش بالضروره  كل مسلم كره الاسلام دخل المسيحيه لان ايماننا هو الاصل وليس البديل ........

هذا اولا

اما ثانيا
انت داخل تسئل سوائل انا عن نفسى لم اسئاله الا بعد سنين من ايمانى عارف ليه ؟؟؟

لان اقوى دليل فى الايمان المسيحى هو الاختبار الشخصى والحى مع الاله الحقيقى 


اقصد بكلامى هذا انت لما هتعيش مع الرب يسوع كانه اب او صديق ممكن تكلامه فى اى وقت بدون عوائق او شروط  او كلام متكرر بلا فائده وتشعر شعور حقيقى وليس مزيف بالسلام الداخلى اللى يفوق كل عقل رغم كل الضيقات اللى حولك وقتها صدقنى بش هياتى فى ذهنك هذا السؤائل اللى طرحته هيكون كل تركيزك على الاله الحى اللى انت بتتعامل معه
وليس معنى ذلك انك لاتقرا الكتاب المقدس او ممنوع عليك ان تسائل ابدا لم اقصد ذلك 
بل بالعكس فالرب امرنا ان نفتش فى الكتب ولك كل الحق فى ان تعرف وتدرس الكتاب والاخوه هنا اعتقد انهم ردوا على سوئلك بما فيه الكفايه ومنتظرين كل الاسئله اللى تحب تعرفها كمان

يارب متقولش ايه التناقض ده انا بس معترض على التوقيت اللى بتسئال فيه علشان كده انا قلت لك لاتتسرع  فالموضع يختلف شويه عن الاسلام يعنى المسيحيه ليست دين بل علاقه مع الله الحى اللى بيسمع ويستجيب  اخويا الحبيب

الرب ينور طريقك ويلمس قلبك بنور المسيح العجيب 
امين ثم امين


----------



## mohssin (20 أغسطس 2012)

مبروك عليك  الخلاص اخي   .  ونتمنى أن  يكثر  عدد معتنقي المسيحية  في المغرب خاصة  و العالم أجمع . مع العلم أخي الكريم أنا أيضا مغربي  مسلم سابقا   . وأشكر ربنا  لاظهار لنا الحق و اخراجنا من الظلام​  :smi106:


----------



## Twin (22 أغسطس 2012)

*تم تغير أسم الموضوع *
*فكيف أععتنقت المسيحية وأنت تري في شرحها المبسط للثالوث تناقض*​ 
*راجع نفسك يا أخي قبل أن تقول شئ مازال بعيداً عنك *
*ومن أعتنق المسيحية لأبد أن يكون فهم ما هي المسيحية أولاً *
*فالمسيحية علاقة بالله -علاقة مباشرة- لا يشوبها كره وغل وحقد لأصحاب المعتقدات الأخري *
*راجع نفسك أولاً وتعلم كيف تحب الأخر لأن من يكره لا يحب* ​


----------



## ayoub boulhaz (23 أغسطس 2012)

الامر يا اخي ليس بهذه البساطة...
حقيقة الامر هي ان لي صديقا امريكيا مسيحيا.. تعرفت اليه عن طريق الفيس بوك.
بعد ان زارني هذا الصديق- و اسمه جاستن - وجد ان عائلتي تصلي صلاة المسلمين  بينما انا العكس.
سألني عن السبب فلم اجبه و طلبت منه ان يدعو لي بالهداية, فقال: فليدلك المسيح على طريق الهداية..
هنا تطرقنا للموضوع. فأقنعني باعتناق المسيحية.. تم الامر فاخبرني ان هناك طقوسا يجب تأديتها لكي اتنصر رسميا.. 
اردت ان اعرف امورا اكثر عن هذا الدين الذي اعتنقته, فارتأيت ان ابحث في الانترنيت.. لكن تفاجأت مما وجدت.. فبدأت أتردد.
و من بين هذه الامور الثالوث الاقدس فالتقسيرات التي قرأتها عنه جعلتني اخاف.. هذا بدون امور اخرى كثيرة.


----------



## الياس السرياني (23 أغسطس 2012)

أخي ايوب:

امورك الشخصية هي شأنك الخاص

لسنا هنا في الموضع الصحيح للتحدث فيها

في قسم التعارف يمكنك ذلك بحسب شروط القسم هناك

فلنعطي النظام حقه أشكر تفهمك...

سبق وقلت ان هناك تناقض

سألتك ما هو هذا التناقض اتفضل عزيزي...


----------



## fredyyy (23 أغسطس 2012)

ayoub boulhaz قال:


> وطلبت منه ان يدعو لي بالهداية, فقال: *فليدلك* المسيح على طريق الهداية..


 
*لي بعض التعليقات على بعض الكلمات لوضعها في مكانها الصحيح *

*المسيح لن يدلك على الطريق *

*لأنه هو نفسه الطريق والحق والحياة *

*في يد المسيح مصالحة الانسان مع الله *

*المسيح يُعطي الحياة للأموات بالذنوب والخطايا *

*وبعد نوال الانسان للحياة ... يُصبح عنده عطش للعلاقة مع الله الحي *

*فالعلاقة بين الانسان والله في المسيحية عودة العِشرة للخالق بالمخلوق وليست ديانة *

.


----------



## fredyyy (23 أغسطس 2012)

ayoub boulhaz قال:


> فأقنعني *باعتناق* المسيحية..


 
*الاقتناع بالشئ *

*يعني الاعجاب به مبدأيا *

*المسيحية لا ُتعتنق ... بل ُتعاش *

*باب الدخول للمسيحية ... الايمان بالمسيح الفادي *

*والفداء يضمن لك الحياة بجملتها على الأرض وبعد الموت *

*في الأرض تنعم بالسلام الداخلي ... وحياة أبدية بعيدًا عن العذاب الأبدي *




ayoub boulhaz قال:


> يجب *تأديتها* لكي اتنصر *رسميا*..


 
*الفداء من عقوبة الخطية في المسيحية *

*لا تناله بتأدية أشياء مُعينة ... لكن بالايمان القلبي *

*والايمان يُدخلك إلى دائرة مجد أولاد الله حيث نتائج عمل الايمان *

*ممكن أن تكون رسميًا مسيحي في البطاقة الشخصية أو الهوية *

*لكن هذه الأمور الرسمية ... لا تجعل منك مؤمنًا مسيحيًا حقيقيًا *

.


----------



## fredyyy (23 أغسطس 2012)

ayoub boulhaz قال:


> فبدأت *أتردد*.



*التردد ليس من الايمان *

*والثبات في المسيحية يعكس قوة الايمان بما تؤمن به *

*المسيحية لا تعد وعودًا ثم تنقضها أو وعود دون تأكيد وثقة كاملة في وعد الله *




ayoub boulhaz قال:


> و من بين هذه الامور *الثالوث* الاقدس



*الثالوث يُخبرنا عن من هو الله *

*وليس لي أن أعرف غنى وقوة الملك وأنا على الطرق خارج قصره *

*لكن بقبولي دعوة الملك إلى العرس ... فأدخل من باب القصر *

*وأري جمال القصر ... ثم أدخل القصر نفسه ... ثم أجلس بجوار الملك ... ثم أرى خزائن الملك *

*بعدها فقط ... أخبر عن غنى الملك وكرمه ورحمته للغير مستحقين لدخول قصره *

 .


----------



## amgd beshara (23 أغسطس 2012)

> جد ان عائلتي تصلي صلاة المسلمين  بينما انا العكس.


العكس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


> سألني عن السبب فلم اجبه و طلبت منه ان يدعو لي بالهداية


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


> فأقنعني باعتناق المسيحية





> هناك طقوسا يجب تأديتها





> لكي اتنصر رسميا


اتنصر و طقوس و اعتنق .... انت متأكد انة كان مسيحي


> اعرف امورا اكثر عن هذا الدين الذي اعتنقته


امال اعتنقت ازاي يعني


> فارتأيت ان ابحث في الانترنيت


الانترنيت ... دة اختراع جديد


> .. لكن تفاجأت مما وجدت.. فبدأت أتردد.


اسم الله عليك 

دة مستحيل يكون كلام يعرف اي حاجة عن الدين المسيحي خااااااااااااالص 
و مفيش حاجة اسمها طقوس واتنصر رسمي
دي تخاريف مواقع بير السلم 
و انا كنت شامم ريحة خدعة .. لكن شكرا انت اثبت لي انك بتحور
كان الافضل تسأل و انت مسلم و عادي يعني نجاوب بكل محبة لحد ما تفهم
لكن هنعمل اية بقي في التقية و الاساليب الملتوية


----------

